# new stem 6 degree or 10 degree???



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm looking at eastons ea90 stem which has a +_ 10 degree rise. I'll be mounting it -10 degrees will that be noticeably lower than my current -7 degree stem ? Haven't seen very many stems with 10 degree rises... thanks


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

How much the height changes with the angle depends on the extension. On short stems you won't notice any difference, on longer ones the height will degrease proportionately.

I suggest you get a compass and protractor, and draw sketch of the stem from the side. Use the compass to make an arc of the right length, then draw a line rising at 10 degrees, (17-7)and a second rising at 7 degrees, and you'll see the actual difference.

In any case you can compensate the difference by moving spacers from to to under the stem.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

Drawing it out will be easy enough I'll try that. btw 110mm stem length


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

zsir said:


> Drawing it out will be easy enough I'll try that. btw 110mm stem length


Going from -7 to -10 with an 11cm stem will drop you bars just under 6mm.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

You can get the EA90 in 0 degree rise which would allow you to remove 12.5 - 15mm of spacers (depending on preference).


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

http://alex.phred.org/stemchart/Default.aspx

I plugged those numbers in and the -10 has 1mm more reach and is 5mm lower.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

AvantDale said:


> http://alex.phred.org/stemchart/Default.aspx
> 
> I plugged those numbers in and the -10 has 1mm more reach and is 5mm lower.



thanks.....very handy chart there!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

That calculator is nice...thanks for the link.


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

AvantDale said:


> Stem Chart
> 
> I plugged those numbers in and the -10 has 1mm more reach and is 5mm lower.




Thread dredge to thank AvantDale for the link. This chart is awesome!

Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

This chart is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------

